# New Kitchen Cooktop Advice



## bburd622 (Aug 9, 2006)

Hi,

We are building a new house, and I am looking into my cooktop options. I really don't want electric again, but my gas source would be propane rather than natural gas. I am now looking into spending the extra money required to purchase an induction cooktop rather than a larger propane tank and the expense of refilling it. My research has turned up models by Viking, Diva and Sears, although I want a 36" model and Sears only has 30" at this time. Also, the Viking has either all induction or a combination of induction/electric (which I really don't understand except to make the price lower). Any experience/thoughts? Thank you :crazy:

Barbara


----------



## deltadoc (Aug 15, 2004)

An induction cooktop still uses electricity, and only works with certain cookware.

I personally would go with the gas model, even if I had to get the propane tank. Gas is so much nicer for cooktops than anything else, as far as I am concerned.

doc


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

I'd go propane too. But if that's out of the question, there are quartz halogen units that are very responsive, better than the standard coil or standard solid surface. I believe the quartz halogen are also in a solid surface usually. You need to use flat bottom pots pans so you'd need a flat bottomed wok if you do much wok cooking. 

Phil


----------



## mikeb (Jun 29, 2004)

Personally, I love induction. It's nice and responsive, can hold temperatures well, and it releases less heat into the environment (ie. your kitchen). I know this is a subjective argument, but when you cook on an induction range, it just 'feels' so much more precise compared to gas, can't really explain it. With gas you often get heat creeping up the sides of the pan, with induction you don't get this effect. 

The surface itself does not heat up, instead it uses magnetism to heat up the pan surface. You will need special pans (flat bottom, needs to be responsive to a magnetic field), but all the benefits of induction far outweigh it's only drawback. BTW, my opinion is formed from experience using induction cooktops in a professional kitchen environment (ie. restaurant). Once I got used to using induction ranges, I've been hooked ever since. 

If I were in your place, I'd go induction all the way. It doesn't seem to be the professional consensus (yet), but it's my personal favourite kind of cooking range. I also happen to think it's the future of cooking appliances, once people get over the stigma that gas is better...


----------



## mikeb (Jun 29, 2004)

http://www.mingspantry.com/comsooncookm.html

Induction wok with a quick explanation of how induction works and it's benefits.


----------



## laglaph (Jan 28, 2007)

We recently installed an induction hob (Miele 5755, 900 mm wide, 4 rings) and my wife and I both think it is very good. Fast heat up, rapid response, good low simmer, looks great, easy to clean, spills can be cleaned straight away without risk of burning/setting somthing in fire. Who knows problems may occure in the future, but we chose a good quality manufacture to minimise any problems. We got some Le Creuset TriVita pans with the hobe and have added more they and we are very pleased with those too.

All the best
Paul:lips:


----------



## myron (Jan 18, 2007)

If cost is no object, I'd go for induction. Otherwise, I'd opt for propane. In fact, I'd opt for propane over natural gas, if I had the choice.


----------



## mikelm (Dec 23, 2000)

Mike-
How rapidly does induction respond to a reduction in heat?

We have a ceramic-top electric and don't like it much. It heats up slowly and when try to we reduce the heat we have no idea where we are. It's also a b**h to keep clean. Will All-Clads work? (I'd assume they would.) Also have a Bodum cast-iron, flat-bottom wok. Is that the sort of thing for induction? How about cast-iron skillets?

Appreciate your help.

Mike


----------

